# MP will no longer have the P?



## TDV_Valor (10 Mar 2009)

I have been hearing a lot of talk about the MP's being phased out from policing duties within the decade and have their police duties taken over by RCMP officers. Does this have any truth in it?

They say this is the best course of action because the dropping of the diploma requirement along with so many civillian police forces taking MP's as laterals are going to create a havoc of young recruits using the MP's purely as a stepping stone.


----------



## TimBit (10 Mar 2009)

TDV_Valor said:
			
		

> I have been hearing a lot of talk about the MP's being phased out from policing duties within the decade and have their police duties taken over by RCMP officers. Does this have any truth in it?
> 
> They say this is the best course of action because the dropping of the diploma requirement along with so many civillian police forces taking MP's as laterals are going to create a havoc of young recruits using the MP's purely as a stepping stone.



Sounds like something straight out of the rumour mill to me... can you imagine RCMP policing camp mirage, KAF or any other FOB? Similarly, I can picture difficulties in the RCMP enforcing laws they themselves are not subject to, i.e. conduct unbecoming or disorderly behavior or unsubordination. The field and garison duties of MP's are two sides of the same coin, not simply distinct tasks that can be separated neatly.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Mar 2009)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Sounds like something straight out of the rumour mill to me... can you imagine RCMP policing camp mirage, KAF or any other FOB? Similarly, I can picture difficulties in the RCMP enforcing laws they themselves are not subject to, i.e. conduct unbecoming or disorderly behavior or unsubordination. The field and garison duties of MP's are two sides of the same coin, not simply distinct tasks that can be separated neatly.


Why couldn't they police Mirage or KAF? They've been deploying overseas for years in a mentor and observer category. I also don't think they would have any problem with the Code of Service Discipline or the NDA. They are, after all, IIRC, still on the role of battle as a dragoon regiment.


----------



## TimBit (10 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Why couldn't they police Mirage or KAF? They've been deploying overseas for years in a mentor and observer category. I also don't think they would have any problem with the Code of Service Discipline or the NDA. They are, after all, IIRC, still on the role of battle as a dragoon regiment.



Well, as you said, they were deployed as _mentors and obersvers_. That is quite a different animal from actually deploying to police a 3000 strong base, which would require much more personnel than your typical observer mission; it would also require them to train for field duties, or else we would have to deploy both RCMP and MP's, respectively for garison and field duties. That sounds a lot like robbing Peter to pay Paul to me.

As for the Dragoon thing... I mean come on. They still are, yes, as an honorary/heritage legacy. Do you expect them to roll the Prairies on their carefully trained steeds to hold back the enemy? They now have no more to do with military activities than any other police force in Canada. That they are on the order of battle is no more significant, in the real world, than the GG being Commander in Chief: she is, but unlike the American CiC, she has NO authority on operational matters: hers is a traditional, honorary role.

Finally, and important point, what tells you that RCMP would find enough volunteers to go and police a FOB in some godforsaken location halfway around the world? MP's go where they're told; so do Mounties, within Canada. I think the MP's are doing a fine job, and I think the unique requirements of the military world are better met by the MIlitary Police than by contracted out Mounties.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Mar 2009)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Well, as you said, they were deployed as _mentors and obersvers_. That is quite a different animal from actually deploying to police a 3000 strong base, which would require much more personnel than your typical observer mission; it would also require them to train for field duties, or else we would have to deploy both RCMP and MP's, respectively for garison and field duties. That sounds a lot like robbing Peter to pay Paul to me.



Sounds like you don't think the Queen's Cowboys are up to the task or able to 'train to our standards'



> As for the Dragoon thing... I mean come on. They still are, yes, as an honorary/heritage legacy. Do you expect them to roll the Prairies on their carefully trained steeds to hold back the enemy? They now have no more to do with military activities than any other police force in Canada. That they are on the order of battle is no more significant, in the real world, than the GG being Commander in Chief: she is, but unlike the American CiC, she has NO authority on operational matters: hers is a traditional, honorary role.



That was simply mentioned to provide a seque. The NDA & CoSD is simply another set of rules and laws I'm sure they would have no problem applying.



> Finally, and important point, what tells you that RCMP would find enough volunteers to go and police a FOB in some godforsaken location halfway around the world? MP's go where they're told; so do Mounties, within Canada. I think the MP's are doing a fine job, and I think the unique requirements of the military world are better met by the MIlitary Police than by contracted out Mounties.



What says the won't? Many RCMP volunteer to go to the many same shitholes we go to. Given a new role and sold the right way. could provide oodles of new and interested people to fill the ranks. God knows, we have an overflow we can't train and handle right now.

Anyway, neither of us really seems to have much more than gut opinion on this, so I won't pursue it further.


----------



## TimBit (10 Mar 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Anyway, neither of us really seems to have much more than gut opinion on this, so I won't pursue it further.



Couldn't have said it better myself! 

Cheers!

P.S.: Loved que Queen's Cowboys thing... I wonder if some people miss the time where they patrolled the "Frontier" still...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Mar 2009)

One small point.  MPs cannot lay a charge, unless they are CFNIS.  RCMP don't have that limitation IIRC.

But this is all spec-fire on a rumour.  I can't see the Provost Marshal Corps being done away with but I am just a small fish in the big sea.


----------



## Dissident (10 Mar 2009)

TDV, care to fill in your profile a bit?

As far as your rumor, I have heard it. I have heard it as something possible that could be done but never as a serious option.

I don't think dumping our problems on the RCMP is the way to go.


----------



## garb811 (10 Mar 2009)

Back in the 90s when ASD was the rage, there was talk of some bases dumping MPs and going with civilian agencies...nothing came of that either.

Every once in a while a rumour like this surfaces but that's all they are, rumours.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Mar 2009)

And it aslo begs the question (hypothetically of course), where would the RCMP get the extra bodies to man CF establishments?  As it stands they are hurting for people worse than the MPs, and they can't get recruits out of Depot fast enough to deal with their own shortages, let alone taking on new ones.


----------

